# hunting near a road?



## wallydvr

can anyone tell me how many feet away from a road you have to be to discharge a gun? hunting regs are not real clear. it states not on or across.


----------



## killingtime

i want to say 300ft. but dont hold me to it.


----------



## Sharp Charge

200 sounds right, but I looked in the ORC and hunting book but can't find anything specific.


----------



## Huntinbull

no specific distance. You are not allowed to shoot on along or across a road. Generally the DOW Officers I have talked to say as long as you are across the ditch and not endangering anyone, you are fine.


----------



## c. j. stone

Wife said someone shot at 5 geese as they flew over her head while riding down the road on her bike! Wish I'd have been there when they did that....
I'd have got a license plate number and called THE man!!!


----------



## grizzly70

400 ft, that is how far you are "supposed" to be from any public roadway.


----------



## Mushijobah

Where did you get that information, Grizzly? I have only found that shooting ACROSS a road is bad.


----------



## grizzly70

i work for the odnr


----------



## bkr43050

grizzly70 said:


> i work for the odnr


That is great but can you post a link to the information that states 400 feet? Like others on here I have not seen anything documented supporting any minimum distance.


----------



## M.Magis

I don't care who he works for, he's making the 400' foot rule up. There is no defined distance.


----------



## Kaiser878

There is no set distance! THe rule is this, you must be on the opposite side of the barrier that seperates the road from where you are hunting. 
FOr example, if there is only a guard rail you can litterally sit on the guar rail with your back to the road and shoot away from the road. You cannot shoot along or across the road! 

The barrier could be the fence such as long the highway. I know this for a fact because I have a good friend who is a game warden. I spoke with him about it when I had a duck huntnig spot rt along a road! Lets just say a guar rail makes a good back rest!


----------



## grizzly70

that's right... why would i make it up... i duck hunt also, don't u think i have spots that are close to roads also????? all i know is that the officers that i work with will write u, and have written tickets for people hunting within that set distance of... 400 feet OMG. i'm not trying to b a buzzkill, just trying to inform someone who doesn't know the laws. i would love to hunt on the otherside of a "guardrail" or a fence, but i know that i cannot do so lawfully. u can choose to accept the truth, or just keep up the "I'm full of it" mindset... personally i don't care.


----------



## armyMOSfishin

Maybe you both are correct. The ORC doesn't give a specific distance( Well I didn't find anything) but certain cities or counties could legislate they're own ordinance and make it more strict by adding the 400 ft rule.


----------



## CasualFisherman

grizzly70 said:


> 400 ft, that is how far you are "supposed" to be from any public roadway.


This only applies to public lands managed by the state. I have seen the signs on public ground but their is no ordinance regulating this on private ground.


----------



## Mushijobah

grizzly70 said:


> that's right... why would i make it up... i duck hunt also, don't u think i have spots that are close to roads also????? all i know is that the officers that i work with will write u, and have written tickets for people hunting within that set distance of... 400 feet OMG. i'm not trying to b a buzzkill, just trying to inform someone who doesn't know the laws. i would love to hunt on the otherside of a "guardrail" or a fence, but i know that i cannot do so lawfully. u can choose to accept the truth, or just keep up the "I'm full of it" mindset... personally i don't care.


I've hunted near freeways...well within 400 feet....and the officers in the county didn't care. no shooting OVER the roads. Please post your link grizzly if you have one. There are too many guys LYING on the internet about rules just to prevent people from doing something in their secret spot.


----------



## firstflight111

grizzly70 said:


> i work for the odnr


oh okay then that means you need to go get up to date on your laws i call b.s .


----------



## ErieAngler

If someone has a bonefide rule that should be followed then post it, otherwise I think generally if you use your common sense and don't p*ss people off and you'll be fine.


----------

